# Keyhaven, Salt Grass Lane: free food!



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello, 

Anyone partial to a bit of 'Samphire Grass' would be pleased to know there is plenty growing here; PYO for nothing.

Now trying to think what goes well with it for tonight's dinner. Of course a nice bit o' fish would, but we didn't bring the rod!

Also wondering if the bloke on his laptop in the Bessacarr E465 is on the forum? (he's got a big whip arial on the roof)


----------

